# Egg NS is a working Nintendo Switch emulator for Android



## battlecatsahead (Sep 2, 2020)

damn this is insane


----------



## NoNAND (Sep 2, 2020)

I don't care if it has stolen code or not i just want a Switch emulator for Android.


----------



## Jayro (Sep 2, 2020)

I'll say this as many times as I need to, until it's as clear as purified water:

You can't "steal" code if it's open-source. That's like stealing those AOL CDs that grocery stores gave out for free. Or stealing the newspapers that say "free, take one."


----------



## FancyNintendoGamer567 (Sep 2, 2020)

Prans said:


> noted that Egg NS "uses stolen code from yuzu for the GPU emulation".


Why am I getting DamonPS2 vibes?


----------



## fvig2001 (Sep 2, 2020)

I'll believe it when the controller comes out since the videos are already suspicious like it's 1:1 on handheld and whatever capture device they used. I believe it's probably an open source emulator ported to Android and then used as a ploy to sell the controller.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 2, 2020)

not surprised this works after all the switch is just an under powered nvidia shield


----------



## Jayro (Sep 2, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> not surprised this works after all the switch is just an under powered nvidia shield


Exactly, there's really not much difference in ARM architecture so I'm not shocked that the Switch is reasonably easy to emulate on a powerful phone. What DOES shock me is how bad Citra performs on the same powerful phone. (Galaxy S10+ with Snapdragon 855)

For a phone that powerful, 3DS emulation should be a breeze. The 3DS hardware (even the New 3DS) is super old outdated, and very slow low-end stuff... So it's shocking to see it run like dogshit. The February build somehow runs pokemon ultra sun even worse than the Chinese JIT built I had before it.


----------



## yuyuyup (Sep 2, 2020)

Jayro said:


> I'll say this as many times as I need to, until it's as clear as purified water:
> 
> You can't "steal" code if it's open-source. That's like stealing those AOL CDs that grocery stores gave out for free. Or stealing the newspapers that say "free, take one."


I stole the shit outta them demo discs, hopefully the hardware requirements will soften,


----------



## anhminh (Sep 2, 2020)

Jayro said:


> Exactly, there's really not much difference in ARM architecture so I'm not shocked that the Switch is reasonably easy to emulate on a powerful phone. What DOES shock me is how bad Citra performs on the same powerful phone. (Galaxy S10+ with Snapdragon 855)
> 
> For a phone that powerful, 3DS emulation should be a breeze. The 3DS hardware (even the New 3DS) is super old outdated, and very slow low-end stuff... So it's shocking to see it run like dogshit. The February build somehow runs pokemon ultra sun even worse than the Chinese JIT built I had before it.


Since 3DS have different architecture than a switch or phone, it not very surprise if it isn't fully compatible.


----------



## Rafciu (Sep 2, 2020)

Jayro said:


> Exactly, there's really not much difference in ARM architecture so I'm not shocked that the Switch is reasonably easy to emulate on a powerful phone. What DOES shock me is how bad Citra performs on the same powerful phone. (Galaxy S10+ with Snapdragon 855)
> 
> For a phone that powerful, 3DS emulation should be a breeze. The 3DS hardware (even the New 3DS) is super old outdated, and very slow low-end stuff... So it's shocking to see it run like dogshit. The February build somehow runs pokemon ultra sun even worse than the Chinese JIT built I had before it.



I have phone with snapdragon 855 (one plus 7t) and im not having much issues with Citra... About what games we are talking ? Im using Citra official.


----------



## Essometer (Sep 2, 2020)

So you are saying I can put Android onto the Switch to emulate the Switch?


----------



## leon315 (Sep 2, 2020)

You need a 300+ buck phone to run games, +100 buck phone controller to play and a legit switch costs only 200.

Why?


----------



## Ev1lbl0w (Sep 2, 2020)

Jayro said:


> I'll say this as many times as I need to, until it's as clear as purified water:
> 
> You can't "steal" code if it's open-source. That's like stealing those AOL CDs that grocery stores gave out for free. Or stealing the newspapers that say "free, take one."



You're completely wrong, the source code for yuzu is under GNU GPLv2, of which some of the conditions are to disclose the source code and use the same license. If they are really using yuzu code without open-sourcing the project, then they're "stealing" the code.

Don't confund "open-source" with "I can do whatever I want with it because it's free lol"


----------



## NoNAND (Sep 2, 2020)

Jayro said:


> I'll say this as many times as I need to, until it's as clear as purified water:
> 
> You can't "steal" code if it's open-source. That's like stealing those AOL CDs that grocery stores gave out for free. Or stealing the newspapers that say "free, take one."


High IQ post!


----------



## x65943 (Sep 2, 2020)

"The website also claims that the team is based in the U.S."

Interestingly the Gamesir website is a .hk address


----------



## Valery0p (Sep 2, 2020)

Ev1lbl0w said:


> You're completely wrong, the source code for yuzu is under GNU GPLv2, of which some of the conditions are to disclose the source code and use the same license. If they are really using yuzu code without open-sourcing the project, then they're "stealing" the code.
> 
> Don't confund "open-source" with "I can do whatever I want with it because it's free lol"


This + they are practically selling the emulator; while sadly Yuzu's developers can't do much about it, this software won't pass unnoticed under Nintendo radar...

Also I have a feeling it will only work with the popular/less heavy games...


----------



## ChaosEternal (Sep 2, 2020)

Jayro said:


> I'll say this as many times as I need to, until it's as clear as purified water:
> 
> You can't "steal" code if it's open-source. That's like stealing those AOL CDs that grocery stores gave out for free. Or stealing the newspapers that say "free, take one."


You can, however, steal credit. If I download a free game, I'm obviously not stealing it. If I then modify it and release it as my own wholly unique product without crediting the original creator, then I have stolen credit.


----------



## ganons (Sep 2, 2020)

Someone needs to mod it to remove that controller requirement.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 2, 2020)

Fuck the $100 controller "requirement", hope someone can bypass the license verification for that cuz there's no fucking way I'm gonna pay $100 for an emulator. 

But ignoring that, it's a neat development, definitely interested to see how well it'll actually run stuff over time.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 2, 2020)

leon315 said:


> You need a 300+ buck phone to run games, +100 buck phone controller to play and a legit switch costs only 200.
> 
> Why?


Well, most people already have a new-ish smartphone, but the controller requirement is definitely nonsense even at half that price.  As for why people would want an Android Switch emulator, that part should be obvious: to play pirated Switch games on portable hardware.


----------



## banjo2 (Sep 2, 2020)

I don't plan on getting this, but how powerful would an Android phone have to be to have a decent experience with this?


----------



## MadMakuFuuma (Sep 2, 2020)

so, we can expect bow up battery, like those galaxy 7? XD (only joke, i know emulation can be about optimize codes)



leon315 said:


> You need a 300+ buck phone to run games, +100 buck phone controller to play and a legit switch costs only 200.
> 
> Why?



if you already have the phone and controllers, why not?


----------



## banjo2 (Sep 2, 2020)

MadMakuFuuma said:


> if you already have the phone and controllers, why not?





> The catch is that the emulator works specifically with the $100 GameSir X2 controller which is available for preorder, since it apparently provides a code required to run the game.


----------



## Andalitez (Sep 2, 2020)

MadMakuFuuma said:


> so, we can expect bow up battery, like those galaxy 7? XD (only joke, i know emulation can be about optimize codes)
> 
> 
> 
> if you already have the phone and controllers, why not?


The controller is the problem.
Nobody has that yet


----------



## Stealphie (Sep 2, 2020)

i'm sure @p1ngpong is very happy.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 2, 2020)

banjo2 said:


> I don't plan on getting this, but how powerful would an Android phone have to be to have a decent experience with this?


Looks like Snapdragon 855 started getting put in phones around early 2019 (Galaxy s10), so I guess that probably would be another hurdle for those of us who don't upgrade often.  I'm still rocking an s7 myself with Snapdragon 820, well below the minimum requirement.


----------



## matpower (Sep 2, 2020)

Jayro said:


> I'll say this as many times as I need to, until it's as clear as purified water:
> 
> You can't "steal" code if it's open-source. That's like stealing those AOL CDs that grocery stores gave out for free. Or stealing the newspapers that say "free, take one."



Are you actually unaware of software licenses? Yuzu is GPLv2, which forces you to share code as soon as you put a single line of GPL-licensed code (an exaggeration, but not far from reality). It has hold up in court and I expect it to have consequences for them, as they are US-based, unless Yuzu ignores it.
I do hope you don't have this mindset with MediCat and actually care about licenses.

As for this shitty emulator, it is the same as DaemonPS2: monkey patched code that is no way as good as a proper project would be.


----------



## banjo2 (Sep 2, 2020)

Xzi said:


> Looks like Snapdragon 855 started getting put in phones around early 2019 (Galaxy s10), so I guess that probably would be another hurdle for those of us who don't upgrade often.  I'm still rocking an s7 myself with Snapdragon 820, well below the minimum requirement.


Oh, I see, I'm on 835


----------



## Der_Blockbuster (Sep 2, 2020)

How does temp even frontpage this trash, I don't understand.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Also funny how there are only 4 Videos from different channels which all feature the exactly same Video Layout and Configuration.
Smells like bs from miles away.


----------



## banjo2 (Sep 2, 2020)

Der_Blockbuster said:


> View attachment 223470
> 
> How does temp even frontpage this trash, I don't understand.


 I'm not experienced with the Switch homebrew/emulation world, but it's the first Android Switch emulator isn't it? Seems like it'd be notable anyway


----------



## Chary (Sep 2, 2020)

So it wasn’t just China marketing hype after all. I currently have the X2 controller, and they teased a Switch emulator prior to sending it out. I thought it was just Engrish. Seems I’m going to have a very interesting time checking it out.


----------



## Der_Blockbuster (Sep 2, 2020)

Also, I think the : "is a working ns emulator" smells like someone paid for that.
Normally you would say is working on a emulator. How is this working when only 20 indie games are playable. If they are. And where is the sword and shield gameplay?


----------



## gudenau (Sep 2, 2020)

I'm wondering if this is using the AARCH64 hardware VM stuff at all.

That would be super interesting.


----------



## Der_Blockbuster (Sep 2, 2020)

banjo2 said:


> I'm not experienced with the Switch homebrew/emulation world, but it's the first Android Switch emulator isn't it? Seems like it'd be notable anyway


Yeah but the lack of reallife footage makes it kinda sus imo. For it to being frontpaged so quickly. Too many flags for me.


----------



## Stealphie (Sep 2, 2020)

The controller requirement is stupid. Add touch controls or atleast make it so you can use other controllers.


----------



## gudenau (Sep 2, 2020)

Jayro said:


> I'll say this as many times as I need to, until it's as clear as purified water:
> 
> You can't "steal" code if it's open-source. That's like stealing those AOL CDs that grocery stores gave out for free. Or stealing the newspapers that say "free, take one."



You can still steal it. If there isn't a license then you can't take anything, if there's a license you need to follow it's terms.


----------



## Der_Blockbuster (Sep 2, 2020)

If I want to play Hollow Knight on my Phone, I can just Stream it to my phone via stream.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 2, 2020)

Der_Blockbuster said:


> Yeah but the lack of reallife footage makes it kinda sus imo. For it to being frontpaged so quickly. Too many flags for me.


Even the OP says you'd be better off with a Switch for now, I'm sure performance in most AAA games is subpar to say the least.  It's more a proof of concept thing and provides an interesting glimpse into the future potential of Android Switch emulation.

In any case, it sounds like Chary will be able to give us more details in the near future without the need for anybody else to spend a penny:


Chary said:


> So it wasn’t just China marketing hype after all. I currently have the X2 controller, and they teased a Switch emulator prior to sending it out. I thought it was just Engrish. Seems I’m going to have a very interesting time checking it out.


----------



## MRJPGames (Sep 2, 2020)

Jayro said:


> I'll say this as many times as I need to, until it's as clear as purified water:
> 
> You can't "steal" code if it's open-source. That's like stealing those AOL CDs that grocery stores gave out for free. Or stealing the newspapers that say "free, take one."


You can actually steal open source code. Almost all open source projects have a license. If their use is not within that license (for instance most require proper credit be given, or even that new changes are shared publicly) then that is theft of open source code.

It would be the same as an AOL CD being free but having the subtext "Only one per customer" and you take 10. 9 of those are still stolen even though the CDs were being given away for free.

You might want to look into the Humongous entertainment games' release on Wii, where they stole ScummVM, and lost a lawsuit and had to pull their games.


----------



## NoNAND (Sep 2, 2020)

leon315 said:


> You need a 300+ buck phone to run games, +100 buck phone controller to play and a legit switch costs only 200.
> 
> Why?


Also another high IQ post


----------



## Der_Blockbuster (Sep 2, 2020)

Xzi said:


> Even the OP says you'd be better off with a Switch for now, I'm sure performance in most AAA games is subpar to say the least.  It's more a proof of concept thing and provides an interesting glimpse into the future potential of Android Switch emulation.
> 
> In any case, it sounds like Chary will be able to give us more details in the near future without the need for anybody else to spend a penny:


Yeah I'm definetly looking forward to Charys review!


----------



## SaulFemm (Sep 2, 2020)

Jayro said:


> I'll say this as many times as I need to, until it's as clear as purified water:
> 
> You can't "steal" code if it's open-source. That's like stealing those AOL CDs that grocery stores gave out for free. Or stealing the newspapers that say "free, take one."



You still have to abide by the license you fuckin chimp


----------



## ganons (Sep 2, 2020)

Der_Blockbuster said:


> View attachment 223470
> 
> How does temp even frontpage this trash, I don't understand.
> 
> ...



2 credible YouTubers already confirmed it's legit.


----------



## Der_Blockbuster (Sep 2, 2020)

ganons said:


> 2 credible YouTubers already confirmed it's legit.


Who?


----------



## lemonmaster (Sep 2, 2020)

what the actual fuck.


----------



## Chary (Sep 2, 2020)

Currently downloading the emulator to see how it works. Only Android devices I have are a Huawei Mate 10 Pro and Samsung Galaxy S8+ tho :/ neither of which are the right snapdragon 

The past few days I've just been using the Gamesir as a nice Drastic controller lol


----------



## Prans (Sep 2, 2020)

Der_Blockbuster said:


> Who?


ETA Prime and Taki Udon; links to their claims shared in the post


----------



## Xzi (Sep 2, 2020)

Chary said:


> Currently downloading the emulator to see how it works. Only Android devices I have are a Huawei Mate 10 Pro and Samsung Galaxy S8+ tho :/ neither of which are the right snapdragon


Sounds like it's time to ask Samsung for a Galaxy Note 20 review unit.


----------



## Veho (Sep 2, 2020)

Neat. 
Linking the emulator to their controller is a dick move, but if this works, that means other emulators (with no strings attached) are soon to follow.


----------



## Rail Fighter (Sep 2, 2020)

It's the same as emulating the Wii U, game-wise.


----------



## Goku1992A (Sep 2, 2020)

Good for them if all the games work sell it for $100 it beats you from buying a switch if all the games are compatible. Also don't blame them for charging most emulator projects get discarded because of the lack of funds and donations

I personally dont need this but for people interested in playing switch games $100 is a drop in the bucket. Just do get a SXOS modchip + Installation is going to cost you $120 off the bat.


----------



## WaffleRaccoon (Sep 2, 2020)

Lol and everyone's saying iPhone is better but can they do this?


----------



## cashboxz01 (Sep 2, 2020)

FancyNintendoGamer567 said:


> Why am I getting DamonPS2 vibes?


Probably is stolen code. But then again, PCSX2 didn't give a crap about smartphone users in the first place. They just want the respect for something they did a long time ago, and don't really want anyone to move it any further.


----------



## ganons (Sep 2, 2020)

Der_Blockbuster said:


> Who?


----------



## Goku1992A (Sep 2, 2020)

ganons said:


>




I don't care what people say this is a step in the right direction. Free emulators are nice and all but most (not all) get abandoned if all games work then this would be good alternative to owning a switch. Also good to show what our smartphones are capable of

I paid for SNES/PS1/Neo Geo and a few emulators on the gamestore. The controllers are actually nice show some love to the devs!

Nintendo is probably going to try and sue them just to point that out


----------



## Chary (Sep 2, 2020)

One of these things is not like the other. One of these things just doesn’t belong. 

Something to note: GameSir themselves, according to their team, worked on their own emulator for the Switch. However, they considered it a failed project and instead went with this new emulator.


----------



## Pipistrele (Sep 2, 2020)

Cool of true, but I don't count on it running games at playable speed.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 2, 2020)

Chary said:


> View attachment 223479
> 
> One of these things is not like the other. One of these things just doesn’t belong.


so obvious the top one


----------



## Veho (Sep 2, 2020)

Chary said:


> View attachment 223479
> 
> One of these things is not like the other. One of these things just doesn’t belong.


Yeah, that transparent casing is like sooooo 90s.


----------



## ganons (Sep 2, 2020)

Pipistrele said:


> Cool of true, but I don't count on it running games at playable speed.



Some games are playable right now.


----------



## Chary (Sep 2, 2020)

Attempt on the Huawei failed. It notices the game, it tries to play it. but then it crashes back to the menu after playing it for 0fps.


----------



## mituzora (Sep 2, 2020)

I'd love to see this thing in action.  Please for the love though, remove that controller requirement and release any and all Yuzu source code they used and modified, per the GPLv2 License (yes it is stealing if they don't publish the source code, and it will hold up in court)

Edit: a little insight:  GPL was essentially (and I am summarizing heavily and using past knowledge, so please feel free to chime in and/or correct any misinformation) created to protect open source code.  Making it a requirement to publicly release any source code used/modified from an existing GPLv2 licensed project.  That way any proprietary software developers didn't steal the code, modify it and profit off of it without giving the proper ownership, etc.


----------



## gudenau (Sep 2, 2020)

Chary said:


> Currently downloading the emulator to see how it works. Only Android devices I have are a Huawei Mate 10 Pro and Samsung Galaxy S8+ tho :/ neither of which are the right snapdragon
> 
> The past few days I've just been using the Gamesir as a nice Drastic controller lol



I've got a Pixel 4 XL, would that work?


----------



## mattyxarope (Sep 2, 2020)

mituzora said:


> (yes it is stealing if they don't publish the source code, and it will hold up in court)



Lol 

Good luck suing a Chinese company for that


----------



## Chary (Sep 2, 2020)

gudenau said:


> I've got a Pixel 4 XL, would that work?


It would. Anything Snapdragon 855 or higher, supposedly.


----------



## mituzora (Sep 2, 2020)

mattyxarope said:


> Lol
> 
> Good luck suing a Chinese company for that


Fair point, but hopefully, if they choose to not release the code that Yuzu takes action, nonetheless.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 2, 2020)

100 bucks for a controller to use an emulator, when for about 100 more you can have the full thing?

Hard pill to swallow that one.


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Sep 2, 2020)

Jayro said:


> Exactly, there's really not much difference in ARM architecture so I'm not shocked that the Switch is reasonably easy to emulate on a powerful phone. What DOES shock me is how bad Citra performs on the same powerful phone. (Galaxy S10+ with Snapdragon 855)
> 
> For a phone that powerful, 3DS emulation should be a breeze. The 3DS hardware (even the New 3DS) is super old outdated, and very slow low-end stuff... So it's shocking to see it run like dogshit. The February build somehow runs pokemon ultra sun even worse than the Chinese JIT built I had before it.


It is _far_ from being that simple.


----------



## Mikitok (Sep 2, 2020)

FAKE


----------



## gudenau (Sep 2, 2020)

Chary said:


> It would. Anything Snapdragon 855 or higher, supposedly.


I could test stuff if you'd want.


----------



## leon315 (Sep 2, 2020)

GUYS, do you know what game is this?


----------



## mattyxarope (Sep 2, 2020)

mituzora said:


> Fair point, but hopefully, if they choose to not release the code that Yuzu takes action, nonetheless.



They won't. It takes a lot of resources and effort to sue internationally - they're not going to do that, especially over open source software for an emulator. 



Mikitok said:


> FAKE



Confirmed real by multiple sources.


----------



## DAZA (Sep 2, 2020)

That is a nice turn up for the books having a functioning emulator on a smaller device especially the newer and more powerful mobiles/tablets on the market!  

but on the flip side.. i cant help but feel sad for nintendo as they were in trouble before the switch release and regaining their composure and finances back to a healthy level and since then having a lot of data dumps of their old consoles/game codes and now with the latest 3 iterations of console being soft/hard modded & reproduced in code... must be a kick in the teeth


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Sep 2, 2020)

Mikitok said:


> FAKE


Nope. The Switch is easier to emulate with ARM chips because the Switch uses an ARM CPU, so both the phone and Switch use the same instruction set. The Switch is basically a glorified Nvidia Shield. That's also why running Android on Switch isn't total ass. Of course it still requires a more powerful device than the Switch because it's emulation.



Chary said:


> It would. Anything Snapdragon 855 or higher, supposedly.


The real question is if it's a legitimate hardware requirement (can't imagine that's the case, it would probably just run stuff like crap if the CPU is too slow) or it uses a whitelist so it only works on certain hardware.


----------



## Asia81 (Sep 2, 2020)

Xzi said:


> Well, most people already have a new-ish smartphone, but the controller requirement is definitely nonsense even at half that price.  As for why people would want an Android Switch emulator, that part should be obvious: to play pirated Switch games on portable hardware.


But... the switch is already a portable hardware


----------



## Dartz150 (Sep 2, 2020)

Ok, now that is being confirmed by multiple sources as being real I will sit down and watch how this turns out. I will try this out once someone manages to bypass the controller requirement and/or Nintendo/Yuzu team decide to take action so maybe the source is released.


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Sep 2, 2020)

Very interesting, sleazyness and shadyness put aside. 

On switch emulation, what has a more powerful ARM processor then phones? Maybe when the new apple computers with their own ARM chips release they will be able to run switch emulation reasonably well.


----------



## Jayro (Sep 2, 2020)

gudenau said:


> You can still steal it. If there isn't a license then you can't take anything, if there's a license you need to follow it's terms.


Nah, those never hold up in court.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 2, 2020)

Asia81 said:


> But... the switch is already a portable hardware


Right, it's implied that you wouldn't need to buy a $200 - $300 Switch or any its games for $60 each...assuming you already have a a 2019-2020 model smartphone used for other purposes.  If anyone is seriously considering buying a $600+ smartphone and a $100 game controller _solely_ for the purpose of emulating Switch at half speed, they definitely need a bit of sense smacked into them.


----------



## Jayro (Sep 2, 2020)

Rafciu said:


> I have phone with snapdragon 855 (one plus 7t) and im not having much issues with Citra... About what games we are talking ? Im using Citra official.


Pokemon Ultra Sun is very laggy for me on Android 10. And on PC it's laggy until I've traversed an area at least once.


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 2, 2020)

Sounds like this was made just to squeeze $100 out of people.


----------



## Chary (Sep 2, 2020)

Following up--the Samsung 8+ seems to like the emulator even less. It crashes on loading the game, and now the emulator refuses to see the XCI after reloading the app. Going to try an NSP now...



GhostLatte said:


> Sounds like this was made just to squeeze $100 out of people.


It is actually a very nice mobile controller. It feels good, it's got a solid build. The buttons are really clicky and satisfying, too. When I got it, I assumed it was like $40 at most, though.


----------



## mattyxarope (Sep 2, 2020)

Chary said:


> Following up--the Samsung 8+ seems to like the emulator even less. It crashes on loading the game, and now the emulator refuses to see the XCI after reloading the app. Going to try an NSP now...
> 
> 
> It is actually a very nice mobile controller. It feels good, it's got a solid build. The buttons are really clicky and satisfying, too. When I got it, I assumed it was like $40 at most, though.



Could you get us some insight about how the controller generates the code that is needed to start the emulator?


----------



## relauby (Sep 2, 2020)

Chary said:


> View attachment 223481 View attachment 223482 View attachment 223483 View attachment 223484 View attachment 223485
> 
> Attempt on the Huawei failed. It notices the game, it tries to play it. but then it crashes back to the menu after playing it for 0fps.



Isn’t playing at 0fps pretty standard for the Switch?


----------



## catlover007 (Sep 2, 2020)

Jayro said:


> Nah, those never hold up in court.


except they do: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_General_Public_License#Legal_status


----------



## Chary (Sep 2, 2020)

mattyxarope said:


> Could you get us some insight about how the controller generates the code that is needed to start the emulator?


In the first screenshot a few pages back I showed. You get this screen that shows “not connected” or something. And the games won’t load or show. Then when you plug the controller in, it says “connected: gamesir” and it shows all the XCIs. I’d like to see what happens when you unplug the controller midgame. But I need something to boot first. Working on that part.


----------



## mattyxarope (Sep 2, 2020)

Chary said:


> In the first screenshot a few pages back I showed. You get this screen that shows “not connected” or something. And the games won’t load or show. Then when you plug the controller in, it says “connected: gamesir” and it shows all the XCIs. I’d like to see what happens when you unplug the controller midgame. But I need something to boot first. Working on that part.



Taki Udon's video shows that it doesn't work once you unplug it and plug it back in again. You have to restart the emulator. 

I'd be interested in knowing what the information of the USB device is when it's plugged into the phone.

You should be able to display it using:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=aws.apps.usbDeviceEnumerator


----------



## Chary (Sep 2, 2020)

mattyxarope said:


> Taki Udon's video shows that it doesn't work once you unplug it and plug it back in again. You have to restart the emulator.
> 
> I'd be interested in knowing what the information of the USB device is when it's plugged into the phone.
> 
> ...


Let me know if there’s anything else I can provide.


----------



## Justinde75 (Sep 2, 2020)

Man this is great. Still remember the day that DraStic released for DS games back then. Played so many games on my phone back then


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 2, 2020)

An Android running through an Android? That's pretty interesting.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



ganons said:


> Someone needs to mod it to remove that controller requirement.


Yeah, never liked GameSir very much. I'd rather take HORI or MadCatz (RIP).


----------



## diggeloid (Sep 2, 2020)

I don't like this. This is going to lead to a huge increase in piracy for a current-gen, relatively young console. 

also...



> The catch is that the emulator works specifically with the $100 GameSir X2 controller which is available for preorder, since it apparently provides a code required to run the app.



Holy shit. That is some next level scumbaggery. They're making people pay to use an app built to play stolen games. I hope Nintendo sues the hell out of these people.


----------



## bodefuceta (Sep 2, 2020)

I'll say this as many times as I need to, until it's as clear as purified water:

You can't "steal" software. That's like stealing those AOL CDs that grocery stores gave out for free. Or stealing the newspapers that say "free, take one."


----------



## matpower (Sep 2, 2020)

Okay, it is not stealing, it is copyright infringement, you know what those people meant.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 2, 2020)

Mikitok said:


> FAKE


it's REAL. do you know how easy it is to emulate the switch? it's just a dumbed down fucking nvidia shield the switch is basically a portable android tablet with two crappy joycons stuck to the side that break easily!


----------



## LightBeam (Sep 2, 2020)

bodefuceta said:


> I'll say this as many times as I need to, until it's as clear as purified water:
> 
> You can't "steal" software. That's like stealing those AOL CDs that grocery stores gave out for free. Or stealing the newspapers that say "free, take one."


You can repeat it as much as you want. it doesn't mean that's true. I mean, at most it could be as clear as morning pee but that's it.


----------



## gudenau (Sep 2, 2020)

Jayro said:


> Nah, those never hold up in court.


They have.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Sep 2, 2020)

LightBeam said:


> You can repeat it as much as you want. it doesn't mean that's true. I mean, at most it could be as clear as morning pee but that's it.


Technically he's right, nothing is being stolen since the Yuzu team doesn't lose their code. At most it's a license violation.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 2, 2020)

Essometer said:


> So you are saying I can put Android onto the Switch to emulate the Switch?



Big brain time!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Still, are they that lazy that they can't support more than one controller?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 2, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Big brain time!
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Still, are they that lazy that they can't support more than one controller?


It's not laziness, they're forcing you to buy their controller so they can make money.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 2, 2020)

Finally, for $100 I can play my Switch games on the go! Such a technological advancement!


----------



## LightBeam (Sep 2, 2020)

RedBlueGreen said:


> Technically he's right, nothing is being stolen since the Yuzu team doesn't lose their code. At most it's a license violation.


Yeah, and licence violation = theft, simple as that. Copying something that you do not own doesn't mean it's not stealing because "oh yeah but the guy I took it from still got it, so I'm not stealing", doesn't work like that. The example about those AOL CDs is also misleading, it's not because it's free that you do own the right to do anything you want with it.
When you use an open source software, you do agree to use it within the terms of it's licence.
GNU is a copyleft licence, so if you take code from a copyleft licence software, you'll need to release the source code that you took from a GNU licence even if you modified it (tho I believe you still can keep the code you totally made yourselves or took from somewhere else if I'm not mistaken)
The example with the AOL CDs is misleading because you obviously didn't had the right to sell those or publish them under your name and make people think it's yours. That is theft.

So if they are in fact, using some Yuzu code. which is published under a GNU licence. they do need to publish the code they modified to make it run on Android (I guess they can keep their proprietary code) and give credit to the original authors, until then, it's theft.
It wouldn't be a problem if it was under a BSD licence. but it's not. but we are on the Internet and I believe GameSir is a chinese company so no wonder they don't give a flying fuck about stealing intellectual property.


----------



## almmiron (Sep 2, 2020)

leon315 said:


> You need a 300+ buck phone to run games, +100 buck phone controller to play and a legit switch costs only 200.
> 
> Why?


Why not?


----------



## Obveron (Sep 2, 2020)

I'd like to see switch games run natively on Nvidia Shield.  Its the same chipset, so the potential would be full speed and perfect compatibility.


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Sep 3, 2020)

Obveron said:


> I'd like to see switch games run natively on Nvidia Shield.  Its the same chipset, so the potential would be full speed and perfect compatibility.


The SoC is practically the only thing they have in common + the Shield TV has 1gb of ram less than the Switch, so even if you did somehow get HOS running, you'd be limited to the few titles that don't use ~2gb or less.


----------



## munnimann (Sep 3, 2020)

LightBeam said:


> Yeah, and licence violation = theft, simple as that. Copying something that you do not own doesn't mean it's not stealing because "oh yeah but the guy I took it from still got it, so I'm not stealing", doesn't work like that.



Well, no, it's not as simple as that and there are many who seek to reform copyright law of digital content exactly because copying (i.e. pirating) digital content is not the same as theft and therefore shouldn't be treated as such. The important distinction is that theft leaves the one being stolen from without the property that was stolen. Piracy leaves the property in tact. The damage that both cause are of different nature and different scale.
Let's take for example, the Merriam-Webster definition of theft:


> a *: *the act of stealing specifically *: *the felonious taking and removing of personal property *with intent to deprive the rightful owner of it*
> b *: *an unlawful taking (as by embezzlement or burglary) of property



English Law has the following (and some other things) to say:


> A person is guilty of theft, if he dishonestly appropriates property belonging to another with the intention of *permanently depriving the other of it*; and "thief" and "steal" shall be construed accordingly.



Now, other law texts and other dictionaries may have different definitions, but you can see that the idea that the act of theft requires the property to be removed from the owner's possession is not completely obscure.


----------



## moto4mods (Sep 3, 2020)

Jayro said:


> Exactly, there's really not much difference in ARM architecture so I'm not shocked that the Switch is reasonably easy to emulate on a powerful phone. What DOES shock me is how bad Citra performs on the same powerful phone. (Galaxy S10+ with Snapdragon 855)
> 
> For a phone that powerful, 3DS emulation should be a breeze. The 3DS hardware (even the New 3DS) is super old outdated, and very slow low-end stuff... So it's shocking to see it run like dogshit. The February build somehow runs pokemon ultra sun even worse than the Chinese JIT built I had before it.


Phones run ARM 3DS does not. ARM11/7/9 WHATEVER those are, differ greatly from ARM for android nvidia switch etc. Hence android apps won't ever run on a 3ds. Its powerful enough to run the calculator app for android, but you'd port code to do so, as its not ARM the way we all know and love ARM.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Sep 3, 2020)

moto4mods said:


> Phones run ARM 3DS does not. ARM11/7/9 WHATEVER those are, differ greatly from ARM for android nvidia switch etc. Hence android apps won't ever run on a 3ds. Its powerful enough to run the calculator app for android, but you'd port code to do so, as its not ARM the way we all know and love ARM.


Go back and read that post again. Nobody said the 3DS runs ARM.


----------



## moto4mods (Sep 3, 2020)

RedBlueGreen said:


> Go back and read that post again. Nobody said the 3DS runs ARM.


Read my post again. I wasn't accusing you, in was explaining why switch (with same architecture of CPU) MAY perform better in android, than 3ds, even though the switch has higher clocks and more power to emulate, its closer to native than EMU, when comparing switch for droid, to 3ds (or even DS) for droid.

Edit: debunking the shocking effect with real world knowledge basically. Don't be shocked be educated.


----------



## Impossible_Igntiz (Sep 3, 2020)

You know Nintendo Japan is blowing a fuse over this right now as we're speaking lol we'll wait to see what happens once they find out, I already know certain YouTubers under them are gonna snitch


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 3, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> It's not laziness, they're forcing you to buy their controller so they can make money.



So, not only do they want you to register to use this emulator, but they also want you to buy their controller to use the emulator.

Not shady at all, especially considering the country of origin!  /s


----------



## Impossible_Igntiz (Sep 3, 2020)

cashboxz01 said:


> Probably is stolen code. But then again, PCSX2 didn't give a crap about smartphone users in the first place. They just want the respect for something they did a long time ago, and don't really want anyone to move it any further.


It's exactly why they're lazy and gets angry when someone does the job for them when they could be doing it themselves


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Sep 3, 2020)

moto4mods said:


> Phones run ARM 3DS does not. ARM11/7/9 WHATEVER those are, differ greatly from ARM for android nvidia switch etc. Hence android apps won't ever run on a 3ds. Its powerful enough to run the calculator app for android, but you'd port code to do so, as its not ARM the way we all know and love ARM.


3ds is ARMv6, most modern devices are ARMv8.
I dunno if I'd say they greatly differ, their general designs seem to be fairly similar.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DSwizzy said:


> It's exactly why they're lazy and gets angry when someone does the job for them when they could be doing it themselves


The Yuzu devs aren't lazy, they have higher priorities.


----------



## Impossible_Igntiz (Sep 3, 2020)

> The Yuzu devs aren't lazy, they have higher priorities.



I was referring to the PCSX2 team


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Sep 3, 2020)

DSwizzy said:


> I was referring to the PCSX2 team


Ah, ok.


----------



## zniel0 (Sep 3, 2020)

I dont agree with emulation being used for current gen systems,this is the reason why so many systems implement online DRM. If this was last gen its okay, but current hardware being emulated is just off putting.


----------



## cashboxz01 (Sep 3, 2020)

zniel0 said:


> I dont agree with emulation being used for current gen systems,this is the reason why so many systems implement online DRM. If this was last gen its okay, but current hardware being emulated is just off putting.



Emulation for current generations systems is awesome. I remember during GBC/GBA era, I played the pokemon games from Japan with patches in English...on my PC. Friends thought it was nuts.


----------



## enigma85 (Sep 3, 2020)

Someone needs to make it work with any controller. My Rog Phone 2 with my Kunai controllers (Switch controllers) want to try out some switch games. lol


----------



## phreaksho (Sep 3, 2020)

Can't wait to run this on my switch using Android switch root to play games I could normally play at full speed even slower... yup..


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 3, 2020)

Jayro said:


> I'll say this as many times as I need to, until it's as clear as purified water:
> 
> You can't "steal" code if it's open-source. That's like stealing those AOL CDs that grocery stores gave out for free. Or stealing the newspapers that say "free, take one."


probably the same people that pirated ppsspp gold


----------



## phreaksho (Sep 3, 2020)

Jayro said:


> I'll say this as many times as I need to, until it's as clear as purified water:
> 
> You can't "steal" code if it's open-source. That's like stealing those AOL CDs that grocery stores gave out for free. Or stealing the newspapers that say "free, take one."


Dude... I lived off those cds


----------



## Jayro (Sep 3, 2020)

Azerus_Kun said:


> probably the same people that pirated ppsspp gold


True, lol. I've never paid for the gold one. 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



zniel0 said:


> I dont agree with emulation being used for current gen systems,this is the reason why so many systems implement online DRM. If this was last gen its okay, but current hardware being emulated is just off putting.


It's pretty cool seeing current gen on modern hardware though, it's neat.


----------



## Mythical (Sep 3, 2020)

Jayro said:


> I'll say this as many times as I need to, until it's as clear as purified water:
> 
> You can't "steal" code if it's open-source. That's like stealing those AOL CDs that grocery stores gave out for free. Or stealing the newspapers that say "free, take one."


You can if you don't follow the license


----------



## Goku1992A (Sep 3, 2020)

Mythical said:


> You can if you don't follow the license



I'm sorry but I'm confused here I thought yuzu was open source. I guess I'll break it down as an example if Jimmy made lemonade and he gave his friend the recipe Jimmy cant be mad at his friend if his friend sells lemonade using Jimmy's recipe. This is why I don't get the licence thing because if it was a really big deal why be open sourced normally open source means anyone can improve the current emulator.


----------



## Jayro (Sep 3, 2020)

Mythical said:


> You can if you don't follow the license


I'll never follow a software license. Software should be open and free for everyone.


----------



## TheCasualties (Sep 3, 2020)

We could discuss if it's 'stealing' until the sun burns out. The main issue is that they didn't get permission and didn't follow the license agreement. (Granted I'm not one to follow a license agreement, Progress can come from anything)

We could make the same argument about piracy. It's not really piracy.. we don't plunder other ships, so it's not actually piracy.  Who cares what the legal definition is. It's obviously code being used in a 'non-intended' way and that should be respected.

I would be totally ok with this if the emulator was open sourced, but this is clearly a ploy to sell these controllers. Using code someone else worked  _very hard  _to develop, and that should be acknowledged.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 3, 2020)

Oh look at that, developers being entitled, greedy pricks who like to sell emulators they don't have the license to sell it with. Shocker. Hope people pirate their emulator instead of paying 100 dollars.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 3, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> I'm sorry but I'm confused here I thought yuzu was open source. I guess I'll break it down as an example if Jimmy made lemonade and he gave his friend the recipe Jimmy cant be mad at his friend if his friend sells lemonade using Jimmy's recipe. This is why I don't get the licence thing because if it was a really big deal why be open sourced normally open source means anyone can improve the current emulator.


Here's the TL;DR: Most open-source software is bound to a license chosen by the developer of the software in question that denotes what you can and cannot do with it. In this case, Yuzu is licensed under the GNU General Public License v2.0, which allows developers to use the Yuzu code but requires that all projects using it link back to Yuzu, state their changes, and also be open-source and licensed under the GNU GPL v2.0. Not doing so violates the license and is illegal, giving the Yuzu developers full rights to sue you for illegal use of their licensed code. There's probably a lot I'm omitting here, but this is the nitty-gritty of it.


----------



## LightBeam (Sep 3, 2020)

munnimann said:


> Well, no, it's not as simple as that and there are many who seek to reform copyright law of digital content exactly because copying (i.e. pirating) digital content is not the same as theft and therefore shouldn't be treated as such. The important distinction is that theft leaves the one being stolen from without the property that was stolen. Piracy leaves the property in tact. The damage that both cause are of different nature and different scale.
> Let's take for example, the Merriam-Webster definition of theft:
> 
> 
> ...


Alright. so I guess that the whole thing about piracy being theft is untrue then ? Is there any other word to describe this kind of steal ? I understand now that the need of "removing the property to the original owner" is not as obscure as I thought, but to me it feels like more an outdated definition as it's not really uncommon in law.
To me, that sounds more like an obsolete definition, which is not uncommon in law. Here there is no mention of theft of intellectual property or anything intangible, even in the "sub-categories" such as burglary or theft (hence the fact that I think this is an obsolete definition problem).

I don't know if they do the same in the United Kingdom and the United States, but in France when they do and there is a need to judge a case, they use what is jurisprudence for future cases, so even if there is no mention of theft of intangible property, a judge will have already ruled on this kind of problem and it will serve as an example. So basically if a judge has already ruled that it is possible to steal intangible, copyable property, and therefore in this case it is not necessary to have the will to deprive the possessor of it, in the end this will be more important than the definition itself.
In fact, the term used by the law and by other FBI-style organisations is simply "intellectual property theft" (there's a whole page on intellectual property theft and piracy on their website), so even if the term "theft" makes some people tick, at worst you just have to use the term "intellectual property theft" and then you're right in the middle of it. There is the possible theft of a logo with the same bird as another application, the use of the code outside its licence, the fact of not giving credit to the developers of the original code...

Tldr : it's intellectual property theft.



Goku1992A said:


> I'm sorry but I'm confused here I thought yuzu was open source. I guess I'll break it down as an example if Jimmy made lemonade and he gave his friend the recipe Jimmy cant be mad at his friend if his friend sells lemonade using Jimmy's recipe. This is why I don't get the licence thing because if it was a really big deal why be open sourced normally open source means anyone can improve the current emulator.


Because open source doesn't mean you can use in the absolute ways you want. You don't own any rights to it depending on the licences. There are licences that do require you to publish the "update" you made under the same licence, others don't have this need and can serve as some kind of "base" to proprietary solutions (I don't know if credit is still due tho). Open source doesn't mean it has no rules (but we're on the internet so people tend to not give a flying), in this case they are using some open source code, yes, but to respect the licence they also need to give credit to the original authors of the code and give the new source code, but neither is done.


----------



## Halvorsen (Sep 3, 2020)

munnimann said:


> Well, no, it's not as simple as that and there are many who seek to reform copyright law of digital content exactly because copying (i.e. pirating) digital content is not the same as theft and therefore shouldn't be treated as such. The important distinction is that theft leaves the one being stolen from without the property that was stolen. Piracy leaves the property in tact. The damage that both cause are of different nature and different scale.
> Let's take for example, the Merriam-Webster definition of theft:
> 
> 
> ...



Ah yes, identity theft, the act of removing someone's original identity. Of course.

Non-physical items, such as intellectual data and ideas, can be stolen.  By proxy, there is an entire act of Congress that tells you that you are wrong, called the DMCA. Moreover, a synonym for theft is "plagiarise". It is irrelevant that you're currently in a pedantic phase to look at a specific use to govern an entire word's usage.
It is, by definition, stolen.

```
dishonestly pass off (another person's ideas) as one's own.
```


```
to take the property of another wrongfully
```


```
(transitive) To take illegally, or without the owner's permission, something owned by someone else.
(transitive, of ideas, words, music, a look, credit, etc.) To appropriate without giving credit or acknowledgement.
They stole my idea for a biodegradable, disposable garbage de-odorizer.
```
That doesn't mean that the idea is physically removed from the person's head, or a copy of Super Mario 64 DS is removed from Nintendo's physical ownership.

Amazing how you just pretend that this doesn't exist:


> b *: *an unlawful taking (as by embezzlement or burglary) of property


 as you even quoted it yourself. Oh, two of the above definitions also came from Merriam-Webster, and the others from different dictionaries entirely. The idea that the act of theft _requires_ property to be removed is not valid in every case.



Jayro said:


> I'll never follow a software license. Software should be open and free for everyone.


Good thing laws don't care about your personal feelings. People should have the right to use, create, and distribute their property privately and publish it any way they choose, with protections for their work. I apologise if you disagree with what someone does with data which doesn't belong to you, but it's a good thing the choice is up to the software developer. If you want to create open source software, great! You'll be appreciated. If you would instead prefer to steal property, then don't be surprised if you have a case on your hands, or your software is just pulled from the hosting premises without notice.


----------



## Mythical (Sep 3, 2020)

Jayro said:


> I'll never follow a software license. Software should be open and free for everyone.


The license of open source code on sites like github should be followed especially considering it is open source, free, and is usually made without compensation. Least you can do is follow the accompanying licenses


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Sep 3, 2020)

Y'know, I'm not really surprised this started with Android devices, considering the Switch is more or less, an Android device running on an ARM processor. But hey, for those who don't have access to a Switch, this'll be pretty neat.. if it's not just some ploy to sell a $100 controller.


----------



## Urbanshadow (Sep 3, 2020)

Jayro said:


> I'll say this as many times as I need to, until it's as clear as purified water:
> 
> You can't "steal" code if it's open-source. That's like stealing those AOL CDs that grocery stores gave out for free. Or stealing the newspapers that say "free, take one."



I don't know why this is so upvoted. Open source means the source is well... open for all to see. But *open source software may still be sold and subject to copyright and copyleft infringements at the same time*. I can still ask you for money for using my software and I can pursue anyone distributing it for free or asking money for it and not paying me a share. I can still check another open source projects for copyright infringement on my files. All of that with my project being open source.

That is because Open Source software is free as in free speech... but not as in free beer.

EDIT: For this particular case it means you may read the code, understand it as much as you possibly can and then write your own version of it. But you cannot just copy the files and pray for the best.


----------



## ciaomao (Sep 3, 2020)

technically impressive, otherwise a rubbish concept


----------



## GbaNober (Sep 3, 2020)

very expensive for just an emulator and we need a lot of testing fro every games.


----------



## Kubas_inko (Sep 3, 2020)

Jayro said:


> I'll never follow a software license. Software should be open and free for everyone.


Of course. Why follow the rules of people who made it, when you can do whatever you want?
If it's for your own purpose, sure. Otherwise, see you in court


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 3, 2020)

Ho man... Only for phones with snapdragon 855 or 865. I don't have such a powerful phone and I don't have money for a new one. What shall I do?

I have amazing idea. I would sell my switch and switch lite and then I would have enough money to buy a new phone so I could emulate switch games on it.


----------



## matpower (Sep 3, 2020)

Jayro said:


> I'll never follow a software license. Software should be open and free for everyone.


I hope someone notices what you have been doing then, cuz you are one of the reasons people won't develop FOSS.

Guess I will take your MediCat distro, take the stolen software away and rebrand it as MediDog or something.


----------



## Obveron (Sep 3, 2020)

Obveron said:


> I'd like to see switch games run natively on Nvidia Shield.  Its the same chipset, so the potential would be full speed and perfect compatibility.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A fair point about the RAM, cheers.


----------



## chrisrlink (Sep 3, 2020)

x65943 said:


> "The website also claims that the team is based in the U.S."
> 
> Interestingly the Gamesir website is a .hk address


probably to make nintendo look stupid trying to file a lawsuit like "ok these guys are in the US let's sue them C&D letter gets return to sender with a note in chinese saying "ha ha fooled ya we're in china"


----------



## Super.Nova (Sep 3, 2020)

No love for us poor Exynos users?


----------



## medoli900 (Sep 3, 2020)

Jayro said:


> I'll say this as many times as I need to, until it's as clear as purified water:
> 
> You can't "steal" code if it's open-source. That's like stealing those AOL CDs that grocery stores gave out for free. Or stealing the newspapers that say "free, take one."


You can't steal code, period. Stealing is the act of taking something from someone without their permission, which make it so that other person does not have the thing you stolen anymore. The only feasible way to "steal" code I see is by stealing a drive containing the source code, and that other person doesn't have backup of said source code.
You can however infringe upon copyright or license, which is the case here, on source code. Stealing and copyright/license infringement are two very distinct things, stop mixing them up.


----------



## LightBeam (Sep 4, 2020)

For the love of god just please stop with this "you can't steal code" bullshit, we are running circles. If you can't answer to what's already been said about that instead of just repeating the same thing then you just need to stop


----------



## brapfarmer (Sep 4, 2020)

Hey guys, just made an account to point out two things. 
Gamesir2 poster https://i.imgur.com/2sNgqRU.jpg
Eggns poster https://i.imgur.com/Gx1WMHr.jpg

Same style including the font. Shitty photoshop? probably, but seeing how advance the app UI looks makes this feel like something GameSir made.


----------



## Prans (Sep 4, 2020)

brapfarmer said:


> Hey guys, just made an account to point out two things.
> Gamesir2 poster https://i.imgur.com/2sNgqRU.jpg
> Eggns poster https://i.imgur.com/Gx1WMHr.jpg
> 
> Same style including the font. Shitty photoshop? probably, but seeing how advance the app UI looks makes this feel like something GameSir made.


yeah I also noted in the article how the Egg NS app icon shares similarities with the GameSir's Happy Chick app icon. Not too subtle...


----------



## HarveyHouston (Sep 4, 2020)

*Lawsuit pending!!!* Nintendo may be taking action on this... or not. Depends on how lax they really are with the Switch.


----------



## rehevkor (Sep 4, 2020)

Is it my imagination or is Prime ETA a bit of a shill?


----------



## spotanjo3 (Sep 4, 2020)

Read the message from Reddit. According to this:



> Yuzu developer /u/bunnei:
> 
> Hi tomkatt! I'm contacting you with regards to yuzu, and because you are a familiar name on r/emulation and r/EmulationOnAndroid. It has recently come to our (the yuzu team's) attention that a company based in China has developed a custom gamepad for Android devices that they are selling paired with a closed sourced Android Nintendo Switch emulator (called "Egg NS") that is largely based on yuzu. We are actively pursuing legal action against this team and their parent company. I am kindly asking you to spread the message among the moderation teams among these two communities, with hopes that your teams can block such posts (Example: https://www.reddit.com/r/EmulationO...rently_there_is_a_new_closed_source_nintendo/). This is an illegal violation of our open source license. I am happy to provide further details (if you need evidence) based on our team's reverse engineering of their released binaries. Thank you for your understanding, and I appreciate any help you can provide.



and further:



> I am personally OK with discussion about it, but I just want the word to be well spread that this is based on stolen open source work. People do not realize how much this damages open source and preservation, and is the motivation for projects like Drastic, Cemu, Mikage, etc. to go the closed source route.



Interesting.


----------



## MRJPGames (Sep 4, 2020)

Jayro said:


> Nah, those never hold up in court.


Except always, when it actually holds up in court lmfao.

https://www.techdirt.com/articles/2...bility-gnu-gpl-as-both-license-contract.shtml
https://gpl-violations.org/ (No longer active but the precedents still hold)
https://core.ac.uk/download/pdf/149256863.pdf

The EU even has EUPL, though GPL is (obviously) also still valid within the EU.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 4, 2020)

pirates suing pirates what the fuck has the world come to?!


----------



## spotanjo3 (Sep 4, 2020)

HarvHouHacker said:


> *Lawsuit pending!!!* Nintendo may be taking action on this... or not. Depends on how lax they really are with the Switch.



I doubt! There re many emulators already on Androids and none are sued them.


----------



## brapfarmer (Sep 4, 2020)

Prans said:


> yeah I also noted in the article how the Egg NS app icon shares similarities with the GameSir's Happy Chick app icon. Not too subtle...



> Happy Chick Emulator is a platform that offers various types of games for players to choose from: trendy games like PUBG and Arena of Valor, retro games* like Pokemon, Super Mario Bros and Final Fantasy*. 

Shocking I tell you. Sucks, but still pretty cool that they were able to get yuzu on android lmao.


----------



## hhrocha (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## BeniBel (Sep 4, 2020)

The only way I would pay 100 dollar to play Switch on the android, is if it was on Android 18. Else, I'll just fork out an extra 100 and get a Switch Light


----------



## munnimann (Sep 5, 2020)

LightBeam said:


> For the love of god just please stop with this "you can't steal code" bullshit, we are running circles. If you can't answer to what's already been said about that instead of just repeating the same thing then you just need to stop



In the end, the problem is an ideological one, more so than it is about semantics. There are those who would like the laws protecting intellectual and/or digital property (but also patent law, for example) to be reformed/more lax (see for example the Adelphi Charter from 2004). That idea got a lot of support when in 2018 people were proclaiming the death of memes due to the EU Copyright Law Reform. Some might even suggest, that the copying (or pirating) of digital media should be exempt from punishment. The argument that comes up when the accusation of theft is made is then that it's not theft because the property is still within the owner's possession. The disagreement is less about whether theft is the correct word and more about if it is condemnable at all and, if so, if it is as condemnable as "regular" theft.

I'm not making an argument about whether it's appropriate to call this specific case theft or not (nor was I in my other comment). I'm just pointing out that it's not so cut-and-dry as some here make it out to be.


----------



## Crunchykevlar (Sep 5, 2020)

This emulator also does something with phone numbers, if you look into the folders inside the app


----------



## mattyxarope (Sep 5, 2020)

hhrocha said:


>




Such a weird video by him. Shows 0 gameplay. I guess he's trying to avoid a DMCA claim.


----------



## rdurbin (Sep 5, 2020)

Jayro said:


> I'll say this as many times as I need to, until it's as clear as purified water:
> 
> You can't "steal" code if it's open-source. That's like stealing those AOL CDs that grocery stores gave out for free. Or stealing the newspapers that say "free, take one."



well if you use code from an open source project to use it in another project that is a closed source, I am pretty sure its a violation of most open source license agreements.  if you use code from an open source, your project must in turn be open source.  read below....



> GPL is a copyleft license. This means that any software that is written based on any GPL component must be released as open source. The result is that any software that uses any GPL open source component (regardless of its percentage in the entire code) is required to release its full source code and all of the rights to modify and distribute the entire code.



now im not sure if this applies to this project or not but if it does.  I would consider it stealing.


----------



## mattyxarope (Sep 5, 2020)

medoli900 said:


> You can't steal code, period.



EggNS developers:


----------



## cashboxz01 (Sep 5, 2020)

rehevkor said:


> Is it my imagination or is Prime ETA a bit of a shill?


About 80% of his videos are 10 minute 12 seconds of random retro gameplay on some new daily garbage hardware he finds which can run retroarch. The retro gamer YouTube formula:
1. Find a random piece of hardware which can run retroarch or a crappy retro gaming box/handheld on AliExpress/amazon. 
2. Show the install process
3. Fill the remaining up with random gameplay and every other minute, talk for 5-10 seconds on how you feel playing on it.
4. Recommend or don't recommend.
5. If the hardware or controller is on Amazon, place an affiliate link.
6. Profit from ad revenue and affiliate commission.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 5, 2020)

You can boot Android on Switch, so can you emulate Switch on Switch?


----------



## tranceology3 (Sep 6, 2020)

leon315 said:


> You need a 300+ buck phone to run games, +100 buck phone controller to play and a legit switch costs only 200.
> 
> Why?



Because you dont have to buy games?


----------



## Meepers55 (Sep 6, 2020)

It's extremely shady. Not to mention that if you want any sort of playability, you'll need a phone with snapdragon 855 at least. You're better off buying an actual Switch instead of spending money on a higher end phone and a $100 accessory, especially since most games probably aren't fully compatible.


----------



## Captain_N (Sep 6, 2020)

i hope someone pirates the shit out of that app and lets you use what ever controller you want.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 6, 2020)

Who spends hundreds on a phone just to emulate Switch? Get a real Switch FFS.


----------



## Impossible_Igntiz (Sep 6, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> Who spends hundreds on a phone just to emulate Switch? Get a real Switch FFS.


lmfao! Right?!

Sent from my SM-J700T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 6, 2020)

DSwizzy said:


> lmfao! Right?!
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700T1 using Tapatalk



Lemme guess, people "don't want to pay for games" but want to spend money on a high end phone? Lol, they deserve to get ripped off


----------



## Impossible_Igntiz (Sep 6, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> Lemme guess, people "don't want to pay for games" but want to spend money on a high end phone? Lol, they deserve to get ripped off


Those people can easily do so with a modded Switch lol i don't get those that want an emulator for a console just for "free games" where they can simply do so already with the actual system!... and also never have to worry about deal with a thousand setup configs and having to wait for a 100 years just for only 1 game to work properly without messed up graphics and slowdown.

Sent from my SM-J700T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 534671 (Sep 6, 2020)

tranceology3 said:


> Because you dont have to buy games?


But you don’t need to buy switch games to play switch games on a switch with CFW.


----------



## fvig2001 (Sep 6, 2020)

Assuming it works, I wonder how long it will take for cheaper models to get Snapdragon 855 level of performance? Too bad this won't work with a Galaxy Tab S7 without hacks/cracks.


----------



## medoli900 (Sep 7, 2020)

munnimann said:


> In the end, the problem is an ideological one, more so than it is about semantics. There are those who would like the laws protecting intellectual and/or digital property (but also patent law, for example) to be reformed/more lax (see for example the Adelphi Charter from 2004). That idea got a lot of support when in 2018 people were proclaiming the death of memes due to the EU Copyright Law Reform. Some might even suggest, that the copying (or pirating) of digital media should be exempt from punishment. The argument that comes up when the accusation of theft is made is then that it's not theft because the property is still within the owner's possession. The disagreement is less about whether theft is the correct word and more about if it is condemnable at all and, if so, if it is as condemnable as "regular" theft.
> 
> I'm not making an argument about whether it's appropriate to call this specific case theft or not (nor was I in my other comment). I'm just pointing out that it's not so cut-and-dry as some here make it out to be.


Basically this.
In my country, theft is dealt by the supreme court by the criminal code, while copyright/license violation are dealt by the penal code. This doesn't mean that you can't get jail time with copyright/license violation, but they aren't judged by the same kind of trial, at all.


----------



## Yunaa (Sep 7, 2020)

New update


----------



## spotanjo3 (Sep 7, 2020)

Yunaa said:


> View attachment 224091
> New update



LOL. They won't add more controllers. And Huawei ? Ugh!


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 7, 2020)

considering the switch is based from an nvidia shield this was inevitable


----------



## ganons (Sep 8, 2020)

Some people moaning who will buy SD 855 or above phone blah blah, well some of us already have flagship phones.


----------



## ShadyGame (Sep 9, 2020)

If someone wants the controller at a cheaper price check here

https://www.banggood.com/GameSir-X2...=119438054&sc_uid=oLPXHPlhKO&cur_warehouse=CN

to be honest i like the controller


----------



## Chocola (Sep 10, 2020)

Impressive that they type NEKOAPAPA instead NEKOPARA in compatibility list -.-"

Well, about emulator, so much marketing on it, the performance dist so much of real switch as I see on many videos, they consider it playable, but on my opinion, no


----------



## ben nahalewski (Sep 22, 2020)

Just go my controller today its not bad the top buttons suck they are too loud. But this emulator has a long way to go. What was this code stolen from?


----------



## spotanjo3 (Sep 22, 2020)

ben nahalewski said:


> Just go my controller today its not bad the top buttons suck they are too loud. But this emulator has a long way to go. What was this code stolen from?



Google it if you will. Here it is:



> GBAtemp member @bylaws who *worked* on getting *Android* to run on the *Switch*noted that *Egg NS* "uses *stolen code* from yuzu for the GPU *emulation*".


----------



## White_Raven_X (Oct 14, 2020)

Anyone else try this? What is your favorite game?


----------



## White_Raven_X (Oct 14, 2020)

Has anyone found a way around the GameSir controller? Would love to try this on my Nvidia shield tablet.


----------



## marcussacana (Oct 19, 2020)

well, someone with xiaomi redmi note 9s test it and say me the result, if I think the emulator can works in my smartphone I can give a try to crack it.
--edit
Nahh, I found the official site, 12gb of ram to a smooth play? ha, impossible, I will just forget, maybe in some few years


----------



## roswell108 (Apr 15, 2021)

marcussacana said:


> well, someone with xiaomi redmi note 9s test it and say me the result, if I think the emulator can works in my smartphone I can give a try to crack it.
> --edit
> Nahh, I found the official site, 12gb of ram to a smooth play? ha, impossible, I will just forget, maybe in some few years



Attempts to run on a Note 8 (6GB RAM), but runs well on a ROG Phone 5 (16GB)

Appears to reference SwitchDroid in the code, which traces back to a Switch Emulator from 2018. The most recent version of that emulator is also 1.0.7, but it appeared to be a hoax (?)

There are also quite a few references to xiaoji001, which many would recognize from HappyChick. They are notorious for taking open-source code and repackaging it as something they made, which is where they got the icon / branding. Expect very few updates very far apart.

xiaoji001 is partnered with GameSir, so it's probably the only input code they knew. A controller lock helps to explain the lack of an onscreen controller (they would need to write).

https://github.com/8BitDream/EggNS-Decode

Below are the general details of the USB profile (using a USB-C extension cable).

  Name:  Gamesir-X2 Type-C
  Product ID:   0x3b06
  Vendor ID:   0x05ac (Apple Inc.)
  Version:   0.00
  Serial Number:   001
  Manufacturer:   GAMESIR


----------



## roswell108 (Apr 29, 2021)

Does anyone happen to have the original X2 (pre 2021) controller that can get the product ID?


----------

